# Annoying Google Error



## Chickltt7 (Jul 16, 2011)

Okay so I've just flashed BAMF-Sense3-RC5 and I had RC4 before that and I keep getting this annoying error:

_The application Google Services Framework (process com.google.process.gapps) has stopped unexpectedly. Please try again._

I've tried doing a factory reset and flashing, I've tried wiping everything and clearing cache and flashing and I'm still getting the error. Anyone with any ideas how to get this to go away would be great and thanks in advance.


----------



## Neverendingxsin (Jul 13, 2011)

Did you check the md5 and verify it before flashing?


----------



## dennhop (Jul 17, 2011)

I'm having the same problem, except I'm running RC4.9. It doesn't seem to be affecting anything, since everything functions, it just seems that I'm getting the message nonstop.


----------



## JacksWastedTime (Jul 17, 2011)

What all are you restoring if anything?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Chickltt7 (Jul 16, 2011)

I verified the md5 and it was correct. I've only restored the apps that I had before I flashed


----------



## JacksWastedTime (Jul 17, 2011)

No restoring system data or anything? Did you do a clean install or just flash over whatever RC you had before this one?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Chickltt7 (Jul 16, 2011)

Thanks for all the replies but I did get the issue resolved. It ended up being a sync issue


----------

